# clic du trackpad bloqué, macbook pro défectueux?



## daffy2006 (22 Février 2007)

bonsoir,
à part mon problème mon MBP 17" fonctionne très bien, tout est à jour, et d'après clamxav je n'ai pas de virus ...

sur l'interface graphique, je ne peux plus utiliser mon clic du trackpad, c'est comme si le clic restait enfoncé alors que je ne le touche même pas. je peux bouger le curseur sans problème, utiliser ma souris pour faire le clic droit, mais le clic "gauche" plus.
si je redémarre, ca fonctionne entre 30 secondes ou 30 minutes, et de nouveau il est bloqué.
je peux utiliser le clavier sans problème c'est vraiment juste le clic du trackpad qui ne fonctionne plus.

en désactivant le trackpad quand la souris est branché, plus aucun problème !!!

question matériel, je fais très attention à mon mac, et il n'a pas subi de choc avant que et il n'avait pas bougé de mon bureau depuis plusieurs jours avant que le problème se présente ... il me semble que la sensibilité du clic n'a pas changé.
à votre avis, peut-il s'agir d'un virus ou quelque que chose comme ça ?
ou dois-je plutôt m'adresser au revendeur de l'apple store pour faire vérifier la technique ?
je n'ai pas trouvé de cas similaire sur le forum.
merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

> je n'ai pas trouvé de cas similaire sur le forum.



mais si... mais si


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=156063&highlight=trackpad+mbp


----------



## marsch (27 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de rencontrer ce même souci !!
Il faut que je redémarre toutes les 30 min pour pouvoir poster mon message d'hhheellpp !
Je comprend pas, j'ai rien fait de particulier, et le trackpad et le clic gauche se désactive... enfin je ne vois pas ce que je fais comme manip pour que ça arrive.
Vous n'avez pas trouvé la solution donc?

Merci!


----------



## marsch (29 Septembre 2008)

Voila pour la suite de l'histoire et pour les prochains qui auront se souci.
Y'a une solution !

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=217873&st=30&gopid=2808729&#entry2808729


----------



## BourrinOman (23 Octobre 2011)

Alors, j'ai le même problème (que j'ai, moi aussi, posté sur le forum). Et je confirme que désactiver mon trackpad en connectant la souris résout le problème jusqu'a ce que je la déconnecte (ce que je fais régulièrement pour transporter mon ordi). Je suis allé voir un employé de la Fnac (c'est là où je l'ai acheté) qui m'a dit que ma batterie a pris une surcharge et que c'est quasiment sur que le problème vient de là. Du coup, il faut, le week-end prochain, que j'aille au magasin Apple pour, peut-être, la changer.


----------



## JulietteD59 (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un Macbook qui date de 2007 et j'ai plus ou moins le même problème, sauf que le clic de mon trackpad ne marche plus du tout, à savoir que même en connectant une souris, seul le cic droit fonctionne. Mon ordinateur est partionné et sous ma session windows, la souris fonctionne normalement (avec les 2 clics), mais toujours pas le clic du trackpad.

J'ai essayé de redémarrer plusieurs fois, rien n'y fait! Après avoir lu les messages des forum et cherché sur internet, j'ai voulu désactiver le trackpad, pour faire fonctionner ma souris normalement. Seulement, avec juste un clic droit, c'est pas facile. J'arrive, avec les flèches de navigation, à ouvrir les "Préférences systèmes", mais pas moyen de réussir à cocher l'option "ignorer le trackpad". J'ai donc regardé comment faire pour effectuer un "clic" avec le clavier (ce qui revient à désactiver la souris pour le faire), mais pas moyen de le faire sans faire un "clic". Je suis donc complètement bloquée avec juste un clic droit... j'ai regardé dans les raccourcis clavier, mais rien n'indique que l'on puisse faire un clic avec un clavier sans avoir coché l'option nécessaire au préalable...

Il me reste ma partie PC pour travailler pour l'instant, donc je survis^^... mais j'aimerais réussir à désactiver ce trackpad...

Si quelqu'un aurait une idée à me propres pour me sortir de là, je vous remercie d'avance !!
J'ai lu que c'était sans doute un problème du à la batterie, mais j'aimerais, si possible, m'en sortir sans devoir changer de batterie (qui est HS en l'occurrence).

Encore merci d'avance !


----------

